# Topics > Conversational AI >  Conversational AI, CSG Systems International, Inc., Greenwood Village, Colorado, USA

## Airicist

Developer - CSG Systems International, Inc.

csgi.com/portfolio/conversational-ai

----------


## Airicist

Dave Bukovinsky, Executive Director, CSG on conversational AI

Apr 16, 2020




> Dave Bukovinsky discusses how conversational AI is changing the way companies interact with their customers.

----------


## Airicist

"CSG introduces conversational AI to enable a next generation customer experience"

April 16, 2020

Contributor - Artificial Solutions Holding ASh AB

----------


## Airicist

CSG's Conversational AI for Telecommunications

Apr 27, 2020

----------

